

Where's is the best place to go online to learn how to design UX/UI? - mightybrenden


======
drjekyll
Can't comment on it being the best but
[https://learn.thoughtbot.com/trails](https://learn.thoughtbot.com/trails) has
a fairly good consolidated list of resources for learning various topics.

